# Augvape Merlin Mini RTA



## Dubz

*Merlin Mini RTA Tank by Augvape*
Merlin mini specifications Merlin Mini comes with 2 decks. see photos
24*42.3 mm
Capacity: 2 ML
304 Stainless Steel
Come with 2 pcs 18mm decks
Single coil deck pre-installed
2*2 mm squared post holes
Single 4.5 mm internal air-holes
Come with 2mm & 1.5mm airflow hole inserts
3*4 mm juice holes
Dual coil deck
2*2.5 mm post holes
Dual 3*5 mm squared air-holes
Velocity style
3 mm diameter juice holes
Peek insulator
Gold plated brass contact
2*12 mm bottom air-holes

https://www.subtanksupply.com/merlin-mini-rta-tank-by-augvape.html

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## daniel craig

This RTA is looking good. I've been using the Merlin RTA for quite some time now and I love mine.


----------



## Scouse45

I'm loving these small rta's with my tornado nano and most importantly serpent mini. Will hav to add this to the roster


----------



## daniel craig

The reviews it has gotten on YouTube are looking good. I was checking out DJLSB vapes and he says it's the best single coil RTA  I wonder where it stands against the Serpent mini 25mm.


----------



## Rob Fisher

daniel craig said:


> The reviews it has gotten on YouTube are looking good. I was checking out DJLSB vapes and he says it's the best single coil RTA  I wonder where it stands against the Serpent mini 25mm.



Will tell you when mine arrive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Daniel also loved the original Merlin and said that was the best single coil RTA at that time. I'll be interested to hear what Vaping with Vic thinks of it. He also raved about the original Merlin.


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> Will tell you when mine arrive.


I think the serpent has some serious competition against this one  the tanks capacity does seem little and I can see one having to fill it a lot. The dual deck will be a no go, the capacity is way too little. I hope these guys come out with an extension kit for it. Something similar to.... I think it was the micro TFV4 that had an extension kit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

They seem to have aimed it at the EU market where 2ml tank capacity is the max. An extension kit will get around that for vapers elsewhere.


----------



## daniel craig

RichJB said:


> They seem to have aimed it at the EU market where 2ml tank capacity is the max. An extension kit will get around that for vapers elsewhere.


Maybe that too. Personally I love smaller RTA'S and don't mind filling it over the course of the day. I find flavor to be excellent on small RTA'S which is why I mostly use smaller RTA'S nowadays.


----------



## daniel craig

RichJB said:


> Daniel also loved the original Merlin and said that was the best single coil RTA at that time. I'll be interested to hear what Vaping with Vic thinks of it. He also raved about the original Merlin.


I'm happy with my 4ml Merlin since day one and have been using it all the time. I still use it now along with the serpent mini 25mm. Wotofo has done an excellent job with their serpent mini 25mm. The merlin and the serpent seem to be quite different. The vape on them is unique and different. 

Now that the merlin mini is out, I do feel that it has a lot of potential against the Serpent mini 25mm. I hope these guys plan on making an extension kit for this so it may cater to all the guys that hate having to refill their tank so many times a day.


----------



## RichJB

I love my Merlin as well although I use my tanks a lot less now that I'm more into dripping. Only the Limitless Plus still commands its own mod, but that might also change once I get the Virus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul Wang

These photos are old,there are many beautiful photos now and small changes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Rob Fisher said:


> Will tell you when mine arrive.


That's if mine doesn't arrive before yours.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akash

Where did you guys order yours from? I love the original and use it every day. Would love to get this 25mm variant also


----------



## KZOR

@Akash 
Some of us were fortunate enough to get asked by Augvape whether we wanted to review it.
I did the honourable thing i said i would.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ChrisFJS

I can't wait to get this rta. I've been looking for a good authentic MTL rta for a while that won't break the bank and this looks like it's going to be just that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

Well, it seems to get Rip's seal of approval.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

RichJB said:


> Well, it seems to get Rip's seal of approval.



I have high hopes on this tank. I think it's a real winner. 2 decks, 3 airflow settings, sounds like a real winner to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

I was heartened that two things haven't changed since the original Merlin:

1) Build quality. Excellent as usual from Augvape.
2) Drip tip quality. The original Merlin is still my favourite drip tip ever. For Rip to even comment on a drip tip is unusual but he loves this one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

RichJB said:


> I was heartened that two things haven't changed since the original Merlin:
> 
> 1) Build quality. Excellent as usual from Augvape.
> 2) Drip tip quality. The original Merlin is still my favourite drip tip ever. For Rip to even comment on a drip tip is unusual but he loves this one.


Agreed. I have the Black Merlin and love the finish on it. It's a nice glossy black and isn't like the serpent 22 black. The drip tip is also my favourite stock drip tip. It's one of the most comfortable drip tips.


----------



## Migs

Would this be hybrid safe?


----------



## daniel craig

Migs said:


> Would this be hybrid safe?


I don't think so. The 510 pin seems too short. Rather be safe and not use it on a hybrid mech.


----------



## Rob Fisher

MerLin Mini test drive begins... Single Coil deck fitted... air hole wide open... 24g Ni 80 7 wraps 3mm 0.57Ω Wicked with Fibre Freaks Cotton Blend on top of the Stab Wood Ohmsmium 80W with XXX in the tank!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> MerLin Mini test drive begins... Single Coil deck fitted... air hole wide open... 24g Ni 80 7 wraps 3mm 0.57Ω Wicked with Fibre Freaks Cotton Blend on top of the Stab Wood Ohmsmium 80W with XXX in the tank!
> View attachment 77003
> View attachment 77004


I'm loving mine so far. Building and wicking was extremely easy and the flavor is good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> MerLin Mini test drive begins... Single Coil deck fitted... air hole wide open... 24g Ni 80 7 wraps 3mm 0.57Ω Wicked with Fibre Freaks Cotton Blend on top of the Stab Wood Ohmsmium 80W with XXX in the tank!
> View attachment 77003
> View attachment 77004



Great to see @Rob Fisher !

Which airflow "pin thingie" did you put in? I think the pre-installed one is the largest one and there are two smaller ones. I am interested in trying the smallest one for mouth to lung.

I can't remember now who it was in the shop at Vape Cartel's opening - but he gave me a toot on his - set up for MTL and he had a stainless steel coil in it and was using it in temp control mode - I was quite impressed - was quite tight.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho @Silver I have it wide open with no restricting screws... flavour and air flow for a DL is great but I'm fighting with air lock issues.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver I have it wide open with no restricting screws... flavour and air flow for a DL is great but I'm fighting with air lock issues.



Oh no Rob - if its not the bubble fighting its the dreaded airlock
I hope when I get to mine somehow it plays ball - maybe in MTL mode it will

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ian_F

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver I have it wide open with no restricting screws... flavour and air flow for a DL is great but I'm fighting with air lock issues.



I solved that by ripping it apart, giving it a thorough clean, and reseated all the o - rings, and using slightly less wicking material than I normally would have. 


Flavour profile was a little more subdued, but it solved my issue.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig

Ian_F said:


> I solved that by ripping it apart, giving it a thorough clean, and reseated all the o - rings, and using slightly less wicking material than I normally would have.
> 
> 
> Flavour profile was a little more subdued, but it solved my issue.


I haven't experienced any airlock so far. Mine wicks fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

Silver said:


> I hope when I get to mine somehow it plays ball - maybe in MTL mode it will


@Silver don't rush there's always next year or the next

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Deckie said:


> @Silver don't rush there's always next year or the next



Lol @Deckie 
Whats the rush ?
Maybe Rob Fisher will figure it all out or it will be retired before it comes out the packaging

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig

Silver said:


> I hope when I get to mine somehow it plays ball - maybe in MTL mode it will


At the moment I'm running mine in a MTL setup with the smallest airflow insert/screw and a 1.6 ohm single coil. It's definitely a tight draw and works well as a MTL setup. I like how this tank can be a MTL or DL setup.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

daniel craig said:


> At the moment I'm running mine in a MTL setup with the smallest airflow insert/screw and a 1.6 ohm single coil. It's definitely a tight draw and works well as a MTL setup. I like how this tank can be a MTL or DL setup.



Music to my ears @daniel craig 
Thanks


----------



## daniel craig

Silver said:


> Music to my ears @daniel craig
> Thanks


Definitely tighter than any RTA I've tried. I have the previous Merlin and this mini is a tighter draw than that. I'm loving this MTL setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

daniel craig said:


> Definitely tighter than any RTA I've tried. I have the previous Merlin and this mini is a tighter draw than that. I'm loving this MTL setup



I think thats how I would like to run it too!
In MTL mode - with a high ohm coil like yours - with stronger juice

PS - what type of coil did you put in there if I may ask?


----------



## daniel craig

Silver said:


> I think thats how I would like to run it too!
> In MTL mode - with a high ohm coil like yours - with stronger juice


I just need to get some stronger juice. I'm using 6mg and it isn't even tickling me  gonna need a 9 or 12mg.


----------



## Silver

daniel craig said:


> I just need to get some stronger juice. I'm using 6mg and it isn't even tickling me  gonna need a 9 or 12mg.



Oh yes - without question 
12mg all the way!
What are your coil specs in there?
And what juice are you vaping on?


----------



## daniel craig

Silver said:


> Oh yes - without question
> 12mg all the way!
> What are your coil specs in there?
> And what juice are you vaping on?


26g kanthal 7 wrap 3.5mm ID single coil, reads at 1.16 ohms. I had some 70/30 3mg DIY juice but it was way too weak so decided to use my 60/40 6mg XXX in it. It vapes really well, flavor isn't as good as when I had removed the airflow insert but that's probably because of my coil and 20w where as before I had a twisted clapton at 40w.


----------



## Silver

daniel craig said:


> 26g kanthal 7 wrap 3.5mm ID single coil, reads at 1.16 ohms. I had some 70/30 3mg DIY juice but it was way too weak so decided to use my 60/40 6mg XXX in it. It vapes really well, flavor isn't as good as when I had removed the airflow insert but that's probably because of my coil and 20w where as before I had a twisted clapton at 40w.



Thanks @daniel craig 

I need to still try this tank - and will still get to it

I have found though that for MTL the thinner wires and high mg 50/50 juices work best - 
I like it crisp

Will see how this goes and report back when i get to it


----------



## daniel craig

Silver said:


> Thanks @daniel craig
> 
> I need to still try this tank - and will still get to it
> 
> I have found though that for MTL the thinner wires and high mg 50/50 juices work best -
> I like it crisp
> 
> Will see how this goes and report back when i get to it



I will definitely be playing around more with this single coil. I had some 32g but that seems way too thin to use. I'll get some 28g some time this week and give it a try again. I agree on the 50/50 ratio. I had no intention of testing out MTL because the DL worked so well. I will definitely be testing it at MTL in its favor with 28g wire; 50/50 mix and see how it performs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

daniel craig said:


> I will definitely be playing around more with this single coil. I had some 32g but that seems way too thin to use. I'll get some 28g some time this week and give it a try again. I agree on the 50/50 ratio. I had no intention of testing out MTL because the DL worked so well. I will definitely be testing it at MTL in its favor with 28g wire; 50/50 mix and see how it performs.



I will do so too and let you know
Then we can compare notes
Maybe I will go 28g 7 or 8 wraps - say 2mm ID - around 1.3 ohms I estimate


----------



## daniel craig

Silver said:


> I will do so too and let you know
> Then we can compare notes
> Maybe I will go 28g 7 or 8 wraps - say 2mm ID - around 1.3 ohms I estimate


I'll be doing a 28g 2.5mm ID 7 wrap. That should be around 1.3 or 1.4 ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777

Hey @daniel craig, any tips you have to avoid leaking? I just got this tank today and its leaked every single time I wicked it

Disclaimer: first time Rta owner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Faheem777 said:


> Hey @daniel craig, any tips you have to avoid leaking? I just got this tank today and its leaked every single time I wicked it
> 
> Disclaimer: first time Rta owner


Could you post a picture of your wicking? Since its your first time with an RTA, I would assume you are using too little cotton. I will post a picture just now of what my wicking looks like.


----------



## Faheem777

daniel craig said:


> Could you post a picture of your wicking? Since its your first time with an RTA, I would assume you are using too little cotton. I will post a picture just now of what my wicking looks like.



I thought it could be that and on the third try I loaded the cotton and still not joy. Pics below..


----------



## Faheem777

Faheem777 said:


> I thought it could be that and on the third try I loaded the cotton and still not joy. Pics below..



Is it posssible that I'm saturating the wick too much before filling up the tank?


----------



## daniel craig

@Faheem777 This is how I do my wicking. 


















The wicks should be slightly tight in the coil with a little tension when you pulling it through. It shouldn't be too tight that you have to use a lot of force to thread the cotton through or too loose that it threads in freely but rather it should have a little tension. After threading the cotton through the coil and cutting the cotton, be sure to to tuck the wicks in and it should block the juice flow holes as shown in picture 3. Using this method, I have gotten 0 leaks and 0 dry hits.


----------



## Faheem777

daniel craig said:


> @Faheem777 This is how I do my wicking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wicks should be slightly tight in the coil with a little tension when you pulling it through. It shouldn't be too tight that you have to use a lot of force to thread the cotton through or too loose that it threads in freely but rather it should have a little tension. After threading the cotton through the coil and cutting the cotton, be sure to to tuck the wicks in and it should block the juice flow holes as shown in picture 3. Using this method, I have gotten 0 leaks and 0 dry hits.



Thanks for the pics @daniel craig! I'm gonna give it another try now. One more question if you don't mind me asking, do you cut of 2/3 of the wick tails like what the guys have been doing with the SM25?


----------



## daniel craig

@Faheem777 It seem that what you did was try to get the cotton to stick out of the juice holes rather than just block them.





The areas circled in blue show the areas that you didn't cover with cotton. What you seem to have did was tuck the cotton in and through the juice holes rather than just get them to sit behind and block the juice holes. If you refer to my pics above you'll see that I don't have the wicks sticking out of the juice holes but rather I have them just blocking it. If you look closely where you tuck the wicks at the Base, you'll see some kind of cup. This area should be covered with wicks.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## daniel craig

Faheem777 said:


> Is it posssible that I'm saturating the wick too much before filling up the tank?


Definitely, I was gonna say that too. Just use a little juice, maybe 3 drops on the coil and paint the cotton. Don't saturate it too much because as soon as you fill it up and close the top fill, it'll pour out the juice since the cotton is too saturated. 

By the way, I noticed you have the airflow screw inserted. Don't you find the draw a bit tight with that coil?


----------



## daniel craig

Faheem777 said:


> Thanks for the pics @daniel craig! I'm gonna give it another try now. One more question if you don't mind me asking, do you cut of 2/3 of the wick tails like what the guys have been doing with the SM25?


Not really. I find that if I do that here, the cotton becomes too thin at the bottom which results in leaks. With this tank, the area behind the juice holes need to be covered with wicks and a too thin piece of cotton in that area will result in leaks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777

daniel craig said:


> @Faheem777 It seem that what you did was try to get the cotton to stick out of the juice holes rather than just block them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The areas circled in blue show the areas that you didn't cover with cotton. What you seem to have did was tuck the cotton in and through the juice holes rather than just get them to sit behind and block the juice holes. If you refer to my pics above you'll see that I don't have the wicks sticking out of the juice holes but rather I have them just blocking it. If you look closely where you tuck the wicks at the Base, you'll see some kind of cup. This area should be covered with wicks.



Ahhh, I understand. I seen them do that in a video, where you fluff the cotton at the juice holes, so I thought let me give that a try.


----------



## Faheem777

daniel craig said:


> Definitely, I was gonna say that too. Just use a little juice, maybe 3 drops on the coil and paint the cotton. Don't saturate it too much because as soon as you fill it up and close the top fill, it'll pour out the juice since the cotton is too saturated.
> 
> By the way, I noticed you have the airflow screw inserted. Don't you find the draw a bit tight with that coil?



I suspect I saturated the wick too much, like I went to town on it lol I'm actually after that tight draw, it's amazing! Been searching for the perfect MTL setup and if I get this leaking problem sorted I think I have a winner in this tank

Thanks for the advice bud, much appreciated!


----------



## daniel craig

Faheem777 said:


> I suspect I saturated the wick too much, like I went to town on it lol I'm actually after that tight draw, it's amazing! Been searching for the perfect MTL setup and if I get this leaking problem sorted I think I have a winner in this tank
> 
> Thanks for the advice bud, much appreciated!


I'm rewicking mine now. Will take pics step by step.


----------



## Faheem777

daniel craig said:


> I'm rewicking mine now. Will take pics step by step.



That would be awesome!l

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Faheem777 said:


> That would be awesome!l


Here you go: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/475117

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

